# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Σκασμένη δίοδος , πως θα την αναγνωρίσω ;

## invader7

Καλησπέρα ! 

Έχω αυτήν εδώ την κάμερα , ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να παίρνει ρεύμα. Την άνοιξα και διαπίστωσα πως έχει σκάσει μια δίοδος όπως φαίνεται και στην εικόνα.

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει και περαιτέρω ζημιά εκτός απο την δίοδο αλλά για να προχωρήσω θα πρέπει πρώτα να την αντικαταστήσω.

Πάνω στην θέση της γράφει D601 και πάνω στην δίοδο γράφει 340 KL , το KL δεν φαίνεται καλά οπότε με κάθε επιφύλαξη αλλά το 340 φαίνεται !

Πως μπορώ να την αναγνωρίσω γι ανα την αντικαταστήσω και να δω αν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα ;


Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## UV.

η δίοδος αυτή είναι για την *προστασία από ανάποδη πολικότητα* στην τροφοδοσία της ...με την προυπόθεση να υπάρχει ασφάλεια σε αυτήν την γραμμή αντίστοιχης δυναμικότητας
είναι φανερό ότι δεν υπήρχε ασφάλεια στην γραμή τροφοδοσίας και έτσι «ανατίναξε» την δίοδο
αν δεν έχει επηρεάσει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα τότε το κακό είναι μικρό και αφαιρώντας την θα παίξει ως έχει ...απρόσεκτε  :Shocked:

----------


## nikosp

Η δίοδος αυτή εγώ δεν ξέρω τι κάνει 
Εάν ήταν για προστασία για αναστροφη τάση απλά σε περίπτωση ανάστροφης τάσης δεν θα επέτρεπε το πέρασμα του ρεύματος και η υπόθεση θα σταμάταγε εκεί
Στην περιπτωσή σου το πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως πιο περίπλοκο και διορθώνεται μονο με το σχετικό σχεδιάγραμμα

----------


## invader7

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2 , θα δοκιμάσω να την κάνω να παίξει έτσι και θα σας ενημερώσω. Τώρα όσο για το σχεδιάγραμμα..... Έψαξα στο google αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι , απο ότι κατάλαβα είναι κινέζικη και είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρεθεί κάτι...

Σε περίπτωση που είναι τέτοια δίοδος για την προστασία απο την αντίθετη πολικότητα , πως θα την ζητήσω ;

σας ευχαριστώ !

----------


## invader7

Αναστήθηκε !!!!! Παίζει !!! πως θα την ζητήσω αυτήν την δίοδο ;;; Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αν δεν την αντικαταστήσω ; (εκτός απο το να ξανά βάλω ανάποδη πολικότητα και να την κάψω τελείως) :P

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Στέλιο,
αν και πέρασαν 6 περίπου έτη από την ανάρτησή σου,
και δεν γνωρίζω αν αντικατέστησες ή όχι τη σκασμένη δίοδο
στη κάμερά σου, για την ιστορία και μόνο, αλλά και γι΄ οιονδήποτε
άλλο αναγνώστη, φίλο, που θ΄ αντιμετωπίσει ανάλογο πρόβλημα,
η δίοδος είναι smd : schottky 40V / 3A.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

